# Masterbuilt Electric Smoker 30" not staying turned on



## wizkidd1982 (Mar 25, 2015)

last night at 11 i turned on my smoker to put a pork but in it, it got up to about 120 degrees before i put it in and went to bed.  this morning when i woke up i went to check on it and noticed it didn't look any different, then noticed it was cold inside so i looked at top and it was all powered off.  so i turned it back on, went inside and ate my breakfast and went back out and it was off again.   i've gone to work now, but i turned it back on again to see what it does, have to go home in about 20 minutes again.  

anybody else have this issue, mine is barely used, got it for christmas so its not that old, i dont get it


----------



## bmaddox (Mar 25, 2015)

I have not had that problem. I would definitely call Masterbuilt. The unit might have some sort of internal safety switch that is malfunctioning.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 25, 2015)

Never had that happen.  Shame to have to throw a Butt away!!

Could be a number of electrical or electronic problems.

The Gen #2 that I tested came on by itself when I plugged it in.

Bear


----------



## wizkidd1982 (Mar 25, 2015)

i dont think i'll have to throw it away, it was plenty cold last night, and its going right now as far as i know


----------



## bmaddox (Mar 25, 2015)

wizkidd1982 said:


> i dont think i'll have to throw it away, it was plenty cold last night, and its going right now as far as i know


The outside air temp is not what counts. What was the internal temp of the meat? Did it stay in the danger zone (40-140) for longer than 4 hours? If the unit got up to temp then shut down the meat was definitely over 40 degrees and since the MES is insulated it probably stayed warm for hours.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 25, 2015)

bmaddox said:


> The outside air temp is not what counts. What was the internal temp of the meat? Did it stay in the danger zone (40-140) for longer than 4 hours? If the unit got up to temp then shut down the meat was definitely over 40 degrees and since the MES is insulated it probably stayed warm for hours.


Like Maddox said, You can't allow the meat to be between 40° and 140° for longer than 4 hours. 

I would guess yours was in that range nearly all night.

Not trying to be nasty, but if your smoker isn't working right, or if you don't know how good it works, you can't just start it up, put it in, and go to bed. I've been using mine for 5 years, and I have never done that.

The meat can spoil.

The smoker can catch fire.

All while you sleep.

Just trying to keep you & yours safe.

Bear


----------



## bmaddox (Mar 25, 2015)

Once you get the power issues resolved, you might want to look into a maverick thermometer that way you can have an alarm go off if the temp drops below a certain point.


----------



## foamheart (Mar 25, 2015)

Take it to dinner and a movie first, then whisper sweet nothings in the reload tube..... it'll get turned on.


----------



## daricksta (Mar 25, 2015)

wizkidd1982 said:


> i dont think i'll have to throw it away, it was plenty cold last night, and its going right now as far as i know


You're right. As long as the IT of the pork butt remained below 40° then in essence your smoker acted as an outdoor fridge.

But again you've shown why running your ("your" in the general sense) smoker overnight while you're in bed is a bad idea.


----------



## mikewoods (Mar 26, 2015)

Good Morning,

If you check out the Amazon reviews for the MES30- you'll notice that a lot of people have this issue and it does't have anything to do with outside ambient temperature.   The heating element is faulty and its a crap shoot if you'll get a bad one or not.  You can try to contact Masterbuilt but it sounds like they've been less than stellar on customer service with this issue.

Sorry to be the bearer of bad news. Hopefully it was just a fluke.


----------



## daricksta (Mar 26, 2015)

A lot of people who bought an MES on Amazon have this problem? The MES 30 Gen 1 Model #20070910 (which I own) has been reviewed by 2,341 customers and has an average rating of 4.5 out 0f 5 stars. Doesn't seem like, percentage wise, not that many people are dissatisfied with their purchase. The Gen 2 model has the same rating but only 103 reviewers and is admittedly more problem-ridden than the Gen 1. I don't think Whizkidd1982 specified which model MES 30 he has.

As for complaints about Masterbuilt customer service, I've been on SMF longer than any newbie and therefore have read a lot more posts about MB customer service than  any newbie and the vast majority of those posts have been highly favorable. I've called MB Customer Service for two separate issues and they were great. MB is the best deal out there for an entry level smoker which also happens to be the best quality entry level smoker on the market. Last week I provided proof when I posted a high end cooking cooking school picked the the MES 30 Gen 1 as the one of their two favorite smokers.

Unless someone owns a MES 30 and has had personal dealings with MB customer service, they can post their opinion but in no way should it be regarded as credible fact. For the informed and educated opinions and fact-based comments on all things Masterbuilt, I'd stick with comments from experienced and knowledgeable MES owners like Todd Johnson, Bearcarver, Chef JimmyJ, Jted, and myself, to name but a few.


----------



## wizkidd1982 (Mar 26, 2015)

i called masterbuilt and they were very friendly, said it might be moisture in the connection where the electircal unit hooks up on top (told me they would send me a new electrical unit too, which i said maybe later), which makes complete sense.  but it worked fine all day yesterday when i used it and meat turned out perfect :D


----------



## timberjet (Mar 26, 2015)

To reiterate what someone else said. Get a Maverick or similar wireless probe setup. Then if you have problems the alarm will go off and alert you in your bed. Even better I-grill talks to your phone so you can know if something is afoul at work I believe, could be wrong on this though as I use maverick. If you are relying on a semi faulty smoker like that you are just asking for problems. Food safety is no laughing matter.


----------



## daveomak (Mar 26, 2015)

The power cord could be loose in the wall outlet....  Did you set the timer ????   We've all forgot to do that at least once.....













b2ee1d2a_SpreadingSpadeLugsExtensionCord.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Mar 19, 2015


----------



## wizkidd1982 (Mar 26, 2015)

its possible it was loose in the wall, i thought of that after, because when i unplugged it and plugged it back in there was no more problems.  and yeah i set the timer

thanks :)


----------



## daricksta (Mar 26, 2015)

wizkidd1982 said:


> i called masterbuilt and they were very friendly, said it might be moisture in the connection where the electircal unit hooks up on top (told me they would send me a new electrical unit too, which i said maybe later), which makes complete sense.  but it worked fine all day yesterday when i used it and meat turned out perfect :D


So much for their poor customer service, right? You've just confirmed what I previously wrote about their great customer service and the high quality of MES 30 units. As I've written many times, there will be lemons from every mass production line no matter what's manufactured. MB stands by their faulty units and strives to make things right for the owner, even if the unit is out of warranty and there might be out-of-pocket costs for the customer. MB CSRs still do what they can to keep us happy.


----------



## daveomak (Mar 26, 2015)

wizkidd1982 said:


> its possible it was loose in the wall, i thought of that after, because when i unplugged it and plugged it back in there was no more problems.  and yeah i set the timer
> 
> thanks :)



I've found a box blade works the best for spreading the lugs...  then they make good contact in the wall plug....   OR, if the wall plug is old, it might need replacing...     Try spreading them first...  when pushing in the plug, you should then feel some resistance....


----------



## mikewoods (Mar 26, 2015)

daRicksta said:


> So much for their poor customer service, right? You've just confirmed what I previously wrote about their great customer service and the high quality of MES 30 units. As I've written many times, there will be lemons from every mass production line no matter what's manufactured. MB stands by their faulty units and strives to make things right for the owner, even if the unit is out of warranty and there might be out-of-pocket costs for the customer. MB CSRs still do what they can to keep us happy.


Wow Rick, did I strike a nerve? I don't think the chest thumping is doing anyone any good.

I meant no offense to the masses, I'm just sharing my experience with my Masterbuilt unit. The person I emailed and spoke to on the phone was not willing to do anything for me, so I purchased a replacement heating element and was on my merry way.

For the record, I'm very happy with my Gen2 MES30, I just happened to get one that flaked out.


----------



## foamheart (Mar 26, 2015)

Its amazing, the manufacturer actually knew what it might be........ (Ok so, I hi-lite that now and what do I do then, so you'll know its sarcastic?)

MES is really good at troubleshooting and getting you replacement parts in a timely manner. You bought the cheapest least expensive unit available and its made in China. The CSR has got to be good!

Glad its started working, glad you now have a spare controler, and I am not surprized that MES's CSR took care of you so well.


----------



## daricksta (Mar 26, 2015)

mikewoods said:


> Wow Rick, did I strike a nerve? I don't think the chest thumping is doing anyone any good.
> 
> I meant no offense to the masses, I'm just sharing my experience with my Masterbuilt unit. The person I emailed and spoke to on the phone was not willing to do anything for me, so I purchased a replacement heating element and was on my merry way.
> 
> For the record, I'm very happy with my Gen2 MES30, I just happened to get one that flaked out.


Mike, please note that I never addressed my response to you or even directly referred to your post. I don't believe in personal attacks in forums. Yes, your post sparked a reaction in me but I used directed to all of the people on SMF who I feel have unfairly trounced Masterbuilt.

You did strike a nerve. As I wrote I've been on SMF for a few years and I've seen a few posts from guys who's only purpose was to trash MB smokers and customer service based on what they've read. I researched electric smokers before I purchased my smoker and I've greatly enjoyed using it over the past 3 years. I just have no patience for people who's only intention for posting is to stir the crap and, to me. you appeared to me just another in a short line.

I didn't know that you owned a MES 30 or if I did I had forgotten. I apologize for my response to you. Now, having defended MB customer service, I can draw upon my own years of experience working in different agencies and call centers I know that the quality of customer service can sometimes depend on who takes your call. One lazy or less-knowledgeable CSR can tell you there's nothing they can do while another one will easily agree to resolve your issue. I think that when it comes to MB you're better off talking to someone on the phone than sending an email. If you have a valid issue and are assertive enough it's more difficult to say "no" to a customer over the phone. It's also much easier to get transferred to a supervisor who may agree to help you after the first tier CSR refused.


----------



## mikewoods (Mar 27, 2015)

daRicksta said:


> Mike, please note that I never addressed my response to you or even directly referred to your post. I don't believe in personal attacks in forums. Yes, your post sparked a reaction in me but I used directed to all of the people on SMF who I feel have unfairly trounced Masterbuilt.
> 
> You did strike a nerve. As I wrote I've been on SMF for a few years and I've seen a few posts from guys who's only purpose was to trash MB smokers and customer service based on what they've read. I researched electric smokers before I purchased my smoker and I've greatly enjoyed using it over the past 3 years. I just have no patience for people who's only intention for posting is to stir the crap and, to me. you appeared to me just another in a short line.
> 
> I didn't know that you owned a MES 30 or if I did I had forgotten. I apologize for my response to you. Now, having defended MB customer service, I can draw upon my own years of experience working in different agencies and call centers I know that the quality of customer service can sometimes depend on who takes your call. One lazy or less-knowledgeable CSR can tell you there's nothing they can do while another one will easily agree to resolve your issue. I think that when it comes to MB you're better off talking to someone on the phone than sending an email. If you have a valid issue and are assertive enough it's more difficult to say "no" to a customer over the phone. It's also much easier to get transferred to a supervisor who may agree to help you after the first tier CSR refused.


Thanks for clearing that up.  No offense taken.  If you're ever in the metro Detroit area stop by for a beer.


----------



## daricksta (Mar 27, 2015)

mikewoods said:


> Thanks for clearing that up.  No offense taken.  If you're ever in the metro Detroit area stop by for a beer.


You own a bar?

Thanks. I'll take you up on it if ever I get the chance. I really don't like to get into spats on SMF, anyway. There are really great people here who've helped me raise my smoking game immensely.


----------



## danielferrario (Jun 10, 2015)

Hello

I noticed you posted that there is a MES 30"  "Generation 2"  Could you tell me when the new model came out? I went to Masterbuilt.com and I could not find any info about it.

Thank you.  Dan


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 10, 2015)

danielferrario said:


> Hello
> 
> I noticed you posted that there is a MES 30"  "Generation 2"  Could you tell me when the new model came out? I went to Masterbuilt.com and I could not find any info about it.
> 
> Thank you.  Dan


The Generation #2 came out in 2012.

The New Gen #2.5 came out in December, 2014.

Bear


----------



## danielferrario (Jun 10, 2015)

Hello Bear

Thanks for the fast reply!  Can you tell me if the gen 2.5 was issued a new model number? We are trying to help a customer with a replacement part. How can I get the parts specs on this model?  You have been most helpful.

Best regards, Dan


----------



## daricksta (Jun 10, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> The Generation #2 came out in 2012.
> 
> The New Gen #2.5 came out in December, 2014.
> 
> Bear


I keep forgetting, Bear. Which generation is this and the other smokers with this style of top controller? And when were they introduced?

https://www.masterbuilt.com/30-inch-electric-digital-smokehouse-black-top-control.html


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 10, 2015)

danielferrario said:


> Hello Bear
> 
> Thanks for the fast reply!  Can you tell me if the gen 2.5 was issued a new model number? We are trying to help a customer with a replacement part. How can I get the parts specs on this model?  You have been most helpful.
> 
> Best regards, Dan


I gave up keeping track of MES model numbers. I think they change model numbers every time a bird flies by the shop.

Seriously though, they got a lot of model numbers. Sams has their own, I believe model numbers are different for 4 racks, 6 racks, legs, no legs, glass in door, no glass, SS exterior, black exterior, etc, etc.

I would get the model number from the plate on the back of your MES, and do a search on it. If you can't find it, call Masterbuilt.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 10, 2015)

daRicksta said:


> I keep forgetting, Bear. Which generation is this and the other smokers with this style of top controller? And when were they introduced?
> 
> https://www.masterbuilt.com/30-inch-electric-digital-smokehouse-black-top-control.html


That's a "newer" model Gen #1, like mine.

The earlier Gen #1 had a control box that had straight corners, instead of the rounded off corners like that one has.

The Gen #1 goes back a long way, but the one in the pic on that link, with a remote came out when I got mine, Around October, 2010.

Bear


----------



## brickguy221 (Jun 10, 2015)

danielferrario said:


> Hello Bear
> 
> Thanks for the fast reply!  Can you tell me if the gen 2.5 was issued a new model number? We are trying to help a customer with a replacement part. How can I get the parts specs on this model?  You have been most helpful.
> 
> Best regards, Dan


As Bear said, there are several model numbers. Three numbers that I am aware of on the Generation 2.5 though, are ...

20070315 (6 shelves) Bass Pro Shops $428

20020115 (4 shelves) Amazon             $467

20070215 4 shelves) Sams                 $330


----------



## foamheart (Jun 10, 2015)

Hmmm.... I was told mine was a Gen 2.5 and the Md. # is 20075315. I recieved it last month.


----------



## daricksta (Jun 10, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> That's a "newer" model Gen #1, like mine.
> 
> The earlier Gen #1 had a control box that had straight corners, instead of the rounded off corners like that one has.
> 
> ...


Then I don't understand why the only MES 30 Gen 1 I saw for sale on Amazon when I bought mine in 2012 was the one that predated yours. In fact, I _still _see that one being sold. Why come out with an update while continuing to sell the original model?


----------



## brickguy221 (Jun 10, 2015)

Foamheart said:


> Hmmm.... I was told mine was a Gen 2.5 and the Md. # is 20075315. I recieved it last month.


It might be possible it is a 2.5, I don't know, The water pan and chip feeder & tray are the same as the 2.0, but the vent is on top like the 2.5 and it's parts are replaceable like the new Bluetooth 2.5 is whereas only a few parts on the 2.0 are replaceable, mainly the controller and heat coil. Here is what Masterbuilt told me when I checked on that same model before buying the Bluetooth ... "The models 20072612 (Sams) and 20070512 (Amazon) are the exact same model smoker but, for different retailers they have different model numbers. However, there is absolutely no difference between these two smokers. The New model 20075315 at Amazon is also exactly the same design as the 20072612 (Sams) and 20070512 (Amazon), except all of the part are replaceable on this model and they are not on the other models. The mother board, wiring and all is now replaceable on this 20075315 uni-body smoker. Other than all of the parts being replaceable on this new Amazon Model, there is no difference! "


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 10, 2015)

daRicksta said:


> Then I don't understand why the only MES 30 Gen 1 I saw for sale on Amazon when I bought mine in 2012 was the one that predated yours. In fact, I _still _see that one being sold. Why come out with an update while continuing to sell the original model?


I guess the same reason that I believe they still sell both types of Gen #1, the Gen #2, and the Gen #2.5, as we speak. I guess there's a market for all of them.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 10, 2015)

Here's the new way of telling them apart:

Forget about where the top vent is---That is intermingled between the #2 and the #2.5.

As far as I know the only one that is Bluetooth is the #2.5.

However, if the smoker has a full width slanted drip plate going from one side to the other, with a small water pan hanging on the lower left end of that plate, it is a Generation #2, and anyone who tells you it's a Gen #2.5 is either lying, or has no idea what they're talking about.

Bear


----------



## backyardmike (Jun 10, 2015)

I always put my shoulders in before going to bed. At 16hrs I have too
Now I'm scared


----------



## daricksta (Jun 10, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> I guess the same reason that I believe they still sell both types of Gen #1, the Gen #2, and the Gen #2.5, as we speak. I guess there's a market for all of them.
> 
> Bear


Well sir, I just perused Amazon and what do I see? MY smoker on sale for $179. However, I can buy a fine one like yours for $370 probably like I could've 3 years ago but that would have ruined my plan to buy an electric smoker for under $200. So I guess any way I look at it I was going to buy an MES 30 with the square-edged top controller which vanishes any buyer's remorse I might have had.

Now, Bear, you very well might have purchased your MES 30 for under $200 in 2010 but that was two years before I knew both you and Masterbuilt so my lack of buyer's remorse remains intact. Thank you for helping me think this through. And now for a delicious cup of joe...


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 10, 2015)

daRicksta said:


> Well sir, I just perused Amazon and what do I see? MY smoker on sale for $179. However, I can buy a fine one like yours for $370 probably like I could've 3 years ago but that would have ruined my plan to buy an electric smoker for under $200. So I guess any way I look at it I was going to buy an MES 30 with the square-edged top controller which vanishes any buyer's remorse I might have had.
> 
> Now, Bear, you very well might have purchased your MES 30 for under $200 in 2010 but that was two years before I knew both you and Masterbuilt so my lack of buyer's remorse remains intact. Thank you for helping me think this through. And now for a delicious cup of joe...


My first one was like yours. It was a black MES 30 Gen #1 (No Window). I bought it in 2009 for $169. I've seen them on sale since for as low as $129.

It worked fine!!

Bear


----------



## brickguy221 (Jun 10, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> Here's the new way of telling them apart:
> 
> Forget about where the top vent is---That is intermingled between the #2 and the #2.5.
> 
> ...


Based on what Bear said here and I am inclined to agree with him, that Foamheart's Model   # 20075315 is a 2.0 and not 2.5 because it does have a full width slanted drip plate going from one side to the other, with a small water pan hanging on the lower left end of that plate, even though it has the vent on top and not the side. Thus it must be a late model 2.0 and probably is, based on what Amazon told me as I quoted in post # 32 above.


----------



## daricksta (Jun 10, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> My first one was like yours. It was a black MES 30 Gen #1 (No Window). I bought it in 2009 for $169. I've seen them on sale since for as low as $129.
> 
> It worked fine!!
> 
> Bear


Just when I thought I was out you pull me back in. I bought mine for $189! OK, dump the cup o' joe. I'm back in full-blown buyer's remorse again...


----------



## vwaldoguy (Jun 10, 2015)

daRicksta, fuhgetabout it.  How much BBQ have you made?  Who cares what it cost, you've gotten your money's worth.  I just bought a Gen 1 MES 30" digital with no window for $179 yesterday.  It'll be here tomorrow.


----------



## bmaddox (Jun 11, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> and anyone who tells you it's a Gen #2.5 is either lying, or has no idea what they're talking about.
> 
> Bear


Get em Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 11, 2015)

bmaddox said:


> Get em Bear


LOL-----That comes from working with a couple people who had trouble with their MES.

Then they were told to cut their cord & they would send them a Brand new Gen #2.5.

So they cut the cord & got a Gen #2 sent to them.

Then they check with me & I tell them that's a Gen #2.

Then they tell MB "You sent me a Gen #2, and I was promised a Gen #2.5.

MB repeats that it is a Gen #2.5!!!

So they Email me a picture, and sure enough it is definitely a Gen #2.

Finally MB admits they sent them a Gen #2, instead of the #2.5 they were promised.

The one guy got his money back, and bought an Actual Gen #2.5 from Sams.

That's where my above statement comes from.

Bear


----------



## daricksta (Jun 11, 2015)

vwaldoguy said:


> daRicksta, fuhgetabout it.  How much BBQ have you made?  Who cares what it cost, you've gotten your money's worth.  I just bought a Gen 1 MES 30" digital with no window for $179 yesterday.  It'll be here tomorrow.


vwaldoguy, the reality is I chose when and at what price to buy my smoker. I knew that $189 was higher than I'd seen it previously but I wanted my smoker NOW. When the price dropped afterwards I was already smoking meats instead of waiting for the price to drop. So, it's a combination of being glad I bought my smoker when I did but kinda, sorta wishing I could've gotten a better price. Besides, most of the whining was for Bear's benefit.

Did you buy the 20070910 model?


----------



## vwaldoguy (Jun 11, 2015)

daRicksta, I did buy that 20070910 model, 30", no window.  Old school for me. Want to get into smoking, but didn't want to break my bank.  It's for just my wife and myself, so decided to go small.


----------



## daricksta (Jun 11, 2015)

vwaldoguy said:


> daRicksta, I did buy that 20070910 model, 30", no window.  Old school for me. Want to get into smoking, but didn't want to break my bank.  It's for just my wife and myself, so decided to go small.


vwaldoguy, as I wrote elsewhere in this thread, that's the same smoker I have. What knocks me out every time is how such a small smoker can produce food that, to me, rivals the food put out by BBQ restaurants in town. We have a Dickey's BBQ Pit in town, I've had their baby back ribs, and I prefer what comes out of my MES. I just smoked a brisket a couple of weeks ago and I'm confident I won't find a better tasting BBQ brisket anywhere. My wife loved it.

Like you, I bought the MES 30 because I didn't need a large smoker. There were only four of us in the home at the time and now, for most of the year, there's only two since my daughter is on her own and my son is going to college out of state. However, at times it would be nice to have a MES 40 for the additional cooking space when I'm smoking racks of ribs and a large brisket. But meat shrinks when it cooks so everything ends up being the perfect size for the 30-inch smoker.

What I also like about it is that it's easy to move around. I keep mine on a small hand truck held with bungee cords in my garage. I wheel it out into either my front or back yard, place it on a small table, and I'm ready to go. A MES 40 would be more difficult to move around.

I've made no mods or anything to it. The only change I've made is to use wood pellets instead of wood chips because it produces far better BBQ while making it much easier to smoke.

I use the A-MAZE-N Pellet Smoker (AMNPS) while a number of SMF members use the Masterbuilt Cold Smoking Kit. Once you get into smoking (if you've never done it before) you're going to want to do both hot and cold smokes. The AMNPS does both. However, I always recommend that all new users of a MES use wood chips while they learn the basics of how the MES works.


----------



## dr k (Jun 11, 2015)

daRicksta said:


> vwaldoguy, as I wrote elsewhere in this thread, that's the same smoker I have. What knocks me out every time is how such a small smoker can produce food that, to me, rivals the food put out by BBQ restaurants in town. We have a Dickey's BBQ Pit in town, I've had their baby back ribs, and I prefer what comes out of my MES. I just smoked a brisket a couple of weeks ago and I'm confident I won't find a better tasting BBQ brisket anywhere. My wife loved it.
> 
> Like you, I bought the MES 30 because I didn't need a large smoker. There were only four of us in the home at the time and now, for most of the year, there's only two since my daughter is on her own and my son is going to college out of state. However, at times it would be nice to have a MES 40 for the additional cooking space when I'm smoking racks of ribs and a large brisket. But meat shrinks when it cooks so everything ends up being the perfect size for the 30-inch smoker.
> 
> ...


Since I've had the 12" AMNTS a year and used it exclusively for cold smoking I'm not going to mess with the chip loader on the new MES.  I will, down the road see what size charcoal briquette fits in the chip tray that I'll place in by hand to see if it will get meat to form a smoke ring.  Just out of curiosity. 

-Kurt


----------



## daricksta (Jun 11, 2015)

Dr K said:


> Since I've had the 12" AMNTS a year and used it exclusively for cold smoking I'm not going to mess with the chip loader on the new MES.  I will, down the road see what size charcoal briquette fits in the chip tray that I'll place in by hand to see if it will get meat to form a smoke ring.  Just out of curiosity.
> 
> -Kurt


Someone else posted last year they used a charcoal briquette along with the AMNPS to try for a smoke ring. I know it's theoretically possible and I've got several bags of charcoal briquettes from which I could take a briquette to use for an experiment but I've yet to do it. You could easily slide out the wood chip tray, plop a briquette on it, and then slide it back in. Since I have the AMNPS I also have the option of placing it in a row all by itself and having it burn along with the wood pellets. I'd have to decide what I want to smoke for that experiment; most likely a pork shoulder or a boneless chuck roast. I wouldn't want to put a nice brisket or some baby backs at risk just to try to get a smoke ring.

When I first learned about Todd's smokers I read up on the Maze and the Tubes and decided for my smoker the 5x8 AMNPS was the way to go for both hot and cold smokes. It's been both great and a money saver since I didn't have to invest in the MB Cold Smoking Kit.


----------



## foamheart (Jun 11, 2015)

008.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Jun 11, 2015






<slowly shakes head side to side whillelooking at the ground>


----------



## bmaddox (Jun 11, 2015)

Foamheart said:


> 008.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh man that is definitely a Gen 2 (although there is nothing wrong with that)


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 11, 2015)

Yup---That's a Generation #2, not a 2.5.

However there are a couple guys on here who have had good luck with their Gen #2.

We only advise people to get the Gen #1 because of it's long time good track record, and The Gen #2.5 for the relatively short but so far good track record.

Foamy, Is that the one they told you was a 2.5??

Bear


----------



## foamheart (Jun 11, 2015)

_*I have placed the order for you Gen 2.5 Smoker to be sent to you. Your order number is *******. This will ship tomorrow with FedEx Ground which normally takes 3 to 5 business days for delivery. Please feel free to reach out to me with any questions you may have. *_

_*Sincerely,*_

<sighs>


----------



## brickguy221 (Jun 11, 2015)

bmaddox said:


> Oh man that is definitely a Gen 2 (although there is nothing wrong with that)


The slopping tray and water pan are definitely Generation 2.0 style as they are the same as my Generation 2.0, but the wood chip pan is smaller than my Generation 2.0 smoker. My chip pan is completely open whereas the pictured one here is only half open. Again, mine came from Sams, so maybe that is why???


----------



## daricksta (Jun 12, 2015)

Brickguy221 said:


> The slopping tray and water pan are definitely Generation 2.0 style as they are the same as my Generation 2.0, but the wood chip pan is smaller than my Generation 2.0 smoker. My chip pan is completely open whereas the pictured one here is only half open. Again, mine came from Sams, so maybe that is why???


You mean there's no cover at all on the wood chip holder? I've got a Gen 1 and this design is totally different from what I have. Also, Bearcarver has confirmed that Sam's Club MES models have been different from the regular line sold by other retailers. The Waltons demanded cost-saving shortcuts in at least some models. With all other retailers the smokers are all the same except for the retailer-branded Sportsman Elite models. A Cabela's may differ from Bass Pro Shop, etc.


----------



## brickguy221 (Jun 12, 2015)

daRicksta said:


> You mean there's no cover at all on the wood chip holder? I've got a Gen 1 and this design is totally different from what I have. Also, Bearcarver has confirmed that Sam's Club MES models have been different from the regular line sold by other retailers. The Waltons demanded cost-saving shortcuts in at least some models. With all other retailers the smokers are all the same except for the retailer-branded Sportsman Elite models. A Cabela's may differ from Bass Pro Shop, etc.


The wood chip holder in my 2.0 is covered just like they all are, it is just larger than the one I was refering to in the picture. Where Masterbuilt says to use 1/2 cup of chips at at a time and my new BT is designed to hold only 1/2 cup, my 2.0 is large enough to hold more than 1/2 cup.


----------



## brickguy221 (Jun 13, 2015)

Brickguy221 said:


> The slopping tray and water pan are definitely Generation 2.0 style as they are the same as my Generation 2.0, but the wood chip pan is smaller than my Generation 2.0 smoker. My chip pan is completely open whereas the pictured one here is only half open. Again, mine came from Sams, so maybe that is why???





daRicksta said:


> You mean there's no cover at all on the wood chip holder? I've got a Gen 1 and this design is totally different from what I have. Also, Bearcarver has confirmed that Sam's Club MES models have been different from the regular line sold by other retailers. The Waltons demanded cost-saving shortcuts in at least some models. With all other retailers the smokers are all the same except for the retailer-branded Sportsman Elite models. A Cabela's may differ from Bass Pro Shop, etc.


I  don't know if the Waltons demand cost-cutting shortcuts on MES or not, as I couldn't find any evidence they did on the Bluetooth and if they did, it is apparently not visible, as I looked the ones over very closely at Bass Pro Shop and same at Sams and I could find no visible difference between the 2 smokers. The only exception is the Bass Pro Shop one has 6 shelves and no legs & leg rollers for $100 more than Sams which has 4 shelves plus legs & leg rollers. Everything else inside and out are the exact same.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 13, 2015)

Brickguy221 said:


> I  don't know if the Waltons demand cost-cutting shortcuts on MES or not, as I couldn't find any evidence they did on the Bluetooth and if they did, it is apparently not visible, as I looked the ones over very closely at Bass Pro Shop and same at Sams and I could find no visible difference between the 2 smokers. The only exception is the Bass Pro Shop one has 6 shelves and no legs & leg rollers for $100 more than Sams which has 4 shelves plus legs & leg rollers. Everything else inside and out are the exact same.


That's not exacttly what I said about Sams:

If my memory serves, what I said was that I was told by a fire inspector that Wally buys huge amounts of some items (Like Battery Chargers, outlet blocks, and other electrical items), and demands lower prices in order for them to put in those big orders, even if substandard wiring and such has to be used. 

Couple that with the big run of MES Heating elements quitting on a large number of members of this forum a few years ago. All or nearly all of those smokers with that problem seemed to come from MES purchased at Sams. Guys were changing the connectors to repair them, and many changed the wires too, because they said the wires were undersized.

Now whether or not that is true about Sams or not, I can't say, however at that time I asked quite a few of them if they got their MES from Sams, and they were wondering how I knew where they got them. I knew because most of the ones before them that had the problem were from Sams.

Bear


----------



## brickguy221 (Jun 13, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> That's not exacttly what I said about Sams:
> 
> If my memory serves, what I said was that I was told by a fire inspector that Wally buys huge amounts of some items (Like Battery Chargers, outlet blocks, and other electrical items), and demands lower prices in order for them to put in those big orders, even if substandard wiring and such has to be used.
> 
> ...


That would be about the  only thing that could be different on the Bluetooth between Sams and others as the wires are not visable, but all visable things are the same. When I bought my Bluetooth, my wife wanted me to go ahead and spend the $100 more and get the one at Bass Pro Shops even though it didn't have legs and leg rollers and I gave it serious thought, but for what ever reason, I just couldn't get myself to part with another $100. Instead, I bought a 3 year warranty for $29.99 from Sams. They will fix or replace it free during those 3 years at no cost to me.

I did change one connector to the heating element in my 2.0. What happened is that with my severe temperature  fluctuations, Masterbuilt sent me a new controller. It didn't help so they sent ne a new heat element and that didn't help either, so they then said teh problem is in the cabinet and it needed replaceing, so I bought the Bluetooth instead. ... Anyhow when changing the heat element, one connector came off ok-normal and the other came off really hard. When I went to hook connect the one that came off hard to the new heat element, it simply fell apart in pieces, so I had to go to Ace Hardware and get a new connector to connect to the element. So I don't know if it was originally a loose connection or small wiring


----------



## daricksta (Jun 15, 2015)

Brickguy221 said:


> The wood chip holder in my 2.0 is covered just like they all are, it is just larger than the one I was refering to in the picture. Where Masterbuilt says to use 1/2 cup of chips at at a time and my new BT is designed to hold only 1/2 cup, my 2.0 is large enough to hold more than 1/2 cup.


I was never good at measuring out portions of a cup of wood chips. I just grabbed handfuls and dumped them into the loader, about 3-4 handfuls each time I loaded wood chips. That's why I kept oversmoking meat in my early days with my MES.


----------



## daricksta (Jun 15, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> That's not exacttly what I said about Sams:
> 
> If my memory serves, what I said was that I was told by a fire inspector that Wally buys huge amounts of some items (Like Battery Chargers, outlet blocks, and other electrical items), and demands lower prices in order for them to put in those big orders, even if substandard wiring and such has to be used.
> 
> ...


I'm sure I misquoted or mis-referred to what you wrote, Bear, and I apologize. I could say more about the Waltons but that belongs in another forum.


----------



## daricksta (Jun 15, 2015)

Brickguy221 said:


> I  don't know if the Waltons demand cost-cutting shortcuts on MES or not, as I couldn't find any evidence they did on the Bluetooth and if they did, it is apparently not visible, as I looked the ones over very closely at Bass Pro Shop and same at Sams and I could find no visible difference between the 2 smokers. The only exception is the Bass Pro Shop one has 6 shelves and no legs & leg rollers for $100 more than Sams which has 4 shelves plus legs & leg rollers. Everything else inside and out are the exact same.


The bad things I read about were with the pre-BT smokers.


----------



## wizkidd1982 (Mar 25, 2015)

last night at 11 i turned on my smoker to put a pork but in it, it got up to about 120 degrees before i put it in and went to bed.  this morning when i woke up i went to check on it and noticed it didn't look any different, then noticed it was cold inside so i looked at top and it was all powered off.  so i turned it back on, went inside and ate my breakfast and went back out and it was off again.   i've gone to work now, but i turned it back on again to see what it does, have to go home in about 20 minutes again.  

anybody else have this issue, mine is barely used, got it for christmas so its not that old, i dont get it


----------



## bmaddox (Mar 25, 2015)

I have not had that problem. I would definitely call Masterbuilt. The unit might have some sort of internal safety switch that is malfunctioning.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 25, 2015)

Never had that happen.  Shame to have to throw a Butt away!!

Could be a number of electrical or electronic problems.

The Gen #2 that I tested came on by itself when I plugged it in.

Bear


----------



## wizkidd1982 (Mar 25, 2015)

i dont think i'll have to throw it away, it was plenty cold last night, and its going right now as far as i know


----------



## bmaddox (Mar 25, 2015)

wizkidd1982 said:


> i dont think i'll have to throw it away, it was plenty cold last night, and its going right now as far as i know


The outside air temp is not what counts. What was the internal temp of the meat? Did it stay in the danger zone (40-140) for longer than 4 hours? If the unit got up to temp then shut down the meat was definitely over 40 degrees and since the MES is insulated it probably stayed warm for hours.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 25, 2015)

bmaddox said:


> The outside air temp is not what counts. What was the internal temp of the meat? Did it stay in the danger zone (40-140) for longer than 4 hours? If the unit got up to temp then shut down the meat was definitely over 40 degrees and since the MES is insulated it probably stayed warm for hours.


Like Maddox said, You can't allow the meat to be between 40° and 140° for longer than 4 hours. 

I would guess yours was in that range nearly all night.

Not trying to be nasty, but if your smoker isn't working right, or if you don't know how good it works, you can't just start it up, put it in, and go to bed. I've been using mine for 5 years, and I have never done that.

The meat can spoil.

The smoker can catch fire.

All while you sleep.

Just trying to keep you & yours safe.

Bear


----------



## bmaddox (Mar 25, 2015)

Once you get the power issues resolved, you might want to look into a maverick thermometer that way you can have an alarm go off if the temp drops below a certain point.


----------



## foamheart (Mar 25, 2015)

Take it to dinner and a movie first, then whisper sweet nothings in the reload tube..... it'll get turned on.


----------



## daricksta (Mar 25, 2015)

wizkidd1982 said:


> i dont think i'll have to throw it away, it was plenty cold last night, and its going right now as far as i know


You're right. As long as the IT of the pork butt remained below 40° then in essence your smoker acted as an outdoor fridge.

But again you've shown why running your ("your" in the general sense) smoker overnight while you're in bed is a bad idea.


----------



## mikewoods (Mar 26, 2015)

Good Morning,

If you check out the Amazon reviews for the MES30- you'll notice that a lot of people have this issue and it does't have anything to do with outside ambient temperature.   The heating element is faulty and its a crap shoot if you'll get a bad one or not.  You can try to contact Masterbuilt but it sounds like they've been less than stellar on customer service with this issue.

Sorry to be the bearer of bad news. Hopefully it was just a fluke.


----------



## daricksta (Mar 26, 2015)

A lot of people who bought an MES on Amazon have this problem? The MES 30 Gen 1 Model #20070910 (which I own) has been reviewed by 2,341 customers and has an average rating of 4.5 out 0f 5 stars. Doesn't seem like, percentage wise, not that many people are dissatisfied with their purchase. The Gen 2 model has the same rating but only 103 reviewers and is admittedly more problem-ridden than the Gen 1. I don't think Whizkidd1982 specified which model MES 30 he has.

As for complaints about Masterbuilt customer service, I've been on SMF longer than any newbie and therefore have read a lot more posts about MB customer service than  any newbie and the vast majority of those posts have been highly favorable. I've called MB Customer Service for two separate issues and they were great. MB is the best deal out there for an entry level smoker which also happens to be the best quality entry level smoker on the market. Last week I provided proof when I posted a high end cooking cooking school picked the the MES 30 Gen 1 as the one of their two favorite smokers.

Unless someone owns a MES 30 and has had personal dealings with MB customer service, they can post their opinion but in no way should it be regarded as credible fact. For the informed and educated opinions and fact-based comments on all things Masterbuilt, I'd stick with comments from experienced and knowledgeable MES owners like Todd Johnson, Bearcarver, Chef JimmyJ, Jted, and myself, to name but a few.


----------



## wizkidd1982 (Mar 26, 2015)

i called masterbuilt and they were very friendly, said it might be moisture in the connection where the electircal unit hooks up on top (told me they would send me a new electrical unit too, which i said maybe later), which makes complete sense.  but it worked fine all day yesterday when i used it and meat turned out perfect :D


----------



## timberjet (Mar 26, 2015)

To reiterate what someone else said. Get a Maverick or similar wireless probe setup. Then if you have problems the alarm will go off and alert you in your bed. Even better I-grill talks to your phone so you can know if something is afoul at work I believe, could be wrong on this though as I use maverick. If you are relying on a semi faulty smoker like that you are just asking for problems. Food safety is no laughing matter.


----------



## daveomak (Mar 26, 2015)

The power cord could be loose in the wall outlet....  Did you set the timer ????   We've all forgot to do that at least once.....













b2ee1d2a_SpreadingSpadeLugsExtensionCord.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Mar 19, 2015


----------



## wizkidd1982 (Mar 26, 2015)

its possible it was loose in the wall, i thought of that after, because when i unplugged it and plugged it back in there was no more problems.  and yeah i set the timer

thanks :)


----------



## daricksta (Mar 26, 2015)

wizkidd1982 said:


> i called masterbuilt and they were very friendly, said it might be moisture in the connection where the electircal unit hooks up on top (told me they would send me a new electrical unit too, which i said maybe later), which makes complete sense.  but it worked fine all day yesterday when i used it and meat turned out perfect :D


So much for their poor customer service, right? You've just confirmed what I previously wrote about their great customer service and the high quality of MES 30 units. As I've written many times, there will be lemons from every mass production line no matter what's manufactured. MB stands by their faulty units and strives to make things right for the owner, even if the unit is out of warranty and there might be out-of-pocket costs for the customer. MB CSRs still do what they can to keep us happy.


----------



## daveomak (Mar 26, 2015)

wizkidd1982 said:


> its possible it was loose in the wall, i thought of that after, because when i unplugged it and plugged it back in there was no more problems.  and yeah i set the timer
> 
> thanks :)



I've found a box blade works the best for spreading the lugs...  then they make good contact in the wall plug....   OR, if the wall plug is old, it might need replacing...     Try spreading them first...  when pushing in the plug, you should then feel some resistance....


----------



## mikewoods (Mar 26, 2015)

daRicksta said:


> So much for their poor customer service, right? You've just confirmed what I previously wrote about their great customer service and the high quality of MES 30 units. As I've written many times, there will be lemons from every mass production line no matter what's manufactured. MB stands by their faulty units and strives to make things right for the owner, even if the unit is out of warranty and there might be out-of-pocket costs for the customer. MB CSRs still do what they can to keep us happy.


Wow Rick, did I strike a nerve? I don't think the chest thumping is doing anyone any good.

I meant no offense to the masses, I'm just sharing my experience with my Masterbuilt unit. The person I emailed and spoke to on the phone was not willing to do anything for me, so I purchased a replacement heating element and was on my merry way.

For the record, I'm very happy with my Gen2 MES30, I just happened to get one that flaked out.


----------



## foamheart (Mar 26, 2015)

Its amazing, the manufacturer actually knew what it might be........ (Ok so, I hi-lite that now and what do I do then, so you'll know its sarcastic?)

MES is really good at troubleshooting and getting you replacement parts in a timely manner. You bought the cheapest least expensive unit available and its made in China. The CSR has got to be good!

Glad its started working, glad you now have a spare controler, and I am not surprized that MES's CSR took care of you so well.


----------



## daricksta (Mar 26, 2015)

mikewoods said:


> Wow Rick, did I strike a nerve? I don't think the chest thumping is doing anyone any good.
> 
> I meant no offense to the masses, I'm just sharing my experience with my Masterbuilt unit. The person I emailed and spoke to on the phone was not willing to do anything for me, so I purchased a replacement heating element and was on my merry way.
> 
> For the record, I'm very happy with my Gen2 MES30, I just happened to get one that flaked out.


Mike, please note that I never addressed my response to you or even directly referred to your post. I don't believe in personal attacks in forums. Yes, your post sparked a reaction in me but I used directed to all of the people on SMF who I feel have unfairly trounced Masterbuilt.

You did strike a nerve. As I wrote I've been on SMF for a few years and I've seen a few posts from guys who's only purpose was to trash MB smokers and customer service based on what they've read. I researched electric smokers before I purchased my smoker and I've greatly enjoyed using it over the past 3 years. I just have no patience for people who's only intention for posting is to stir the crap and, to me. you appeared to me just another in a short line.

I didn't know that you owned a MES 30 or if I did I had forgotten. I apologize for my response to you. Now, having defended MB customer service, I can draw upon my own years of experience working in different agencies and call centers I know that the quality of customer service can sometimes depend on who takes your call. One lazy or less-knowledgeable CSR can tell you there's nothing they can do while another one will easily agree to resolve your issue. I think that when it comes to MB you're better off talking to someone on the phone than sending an email. If you have a valid issue and are assertive enough it's more difficult to say "no" to a customer over the phone. It's also much easier to get transferred to a supervisor who may agree to help you after the first tier CSR refused.


----------

